# Tap to fly, bounce, dive and dash your way through geometry.



## obcat

Hi,

I've comissioned an English to Korean short text online and I would like to know the quality of the translation.

It's about a mobile game in which you're a ball that needs to dodge geometric obstacles (by tapping the screen) and the short promotional text and translation are the following:



> Tap to fly, bounce, dive and dash your way through geometry!
> 탭 하며, 비행, 질주, 및 다이브 하며 도형속을 탐험 해보세요!



Thank you!


----------



## jakartaman

This is not word-for-word translation since it doesn't make much sense to us.

Tap to fly, bounce, dive and dash your way through geometry!
스크린을 탭해서 날고, 뛰고, 다이빙하고, 질주하면서 도형들을 피해 보세요!


The translations sound good to me but someone else, hopefully someone who has played a lot of "run and avoid" games, may chime in and improve them


----------



## obcat

Thank you jakartaman. 

I'm not looking for a word-by-word translation (that wouldn't be a very good translation  so that's ok. If it sounds good that's what matters most to me, but if somebody has experience with this kind of games please feel free to suggest improvements!


----------

